# RTL-2-Mitarbeiter wegen SMS-Betrugsverdachts verhaftet



## webwatcher (13 April 2009)

heise online - 13.04.09 - RTL-2-Mitarbeiter wegen SMS-Betrugsverdachts verhaftet


> Nach Darlegung des Onlinedienstes Der Kontakter hat der Pressesprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft München I, Oberstaatsanwalt A. W. bestätigt, dass es Anfang des Monats eine Razzia bei RTL 2 in München und Düsseldorf gegeben habe, in deren Verlauf auch ein Mitarbeiter des Senders verhaftet wurde – welt.de spricht sogar von zwei verhafteten Mitarbeitern. Ihnen wird vorgeworfen, in den Jahren 2005 und 2006 insgesamt etwa 500.000 betrügerische Flirt-SMS-Meldungen zum Preis von 1,99 Euro an etwa 14.000 Flirtsuchende verschickt zu haben.


Auf Der Kontakter ist davon ( noch?) nichts zu finden 
http://www.kontakter.de/


----------

